# No Funciona Mi vumetro de 10 leds



## Chuy Rdz (May 17, 2011)

Hola, primero que nada saludos a todos excelente pagina!

bueno mi problema es con mi vumetro que e hecho solo que no enciende en modo lineal como debe de ser, el integrado que uso es el LM3914 solo me enciende el Led num 1 o mas bien el primer led que empieza hacer el modo lineal este se queda encendido y no encienden los demas , primero me prendian todos los leds y derrepente ya no encendieron solo se quedo el led num 1 encendido, y otra cosa rara, paso mis dedos rapidamente en forma lineal sobre donde esta soldado los leds al integrado como haciendo tierra y encienden linealmete con poca luminosidad  ojala y eso sirva para que me puedan ayudar 
este es el esquema que use para hacer mi vumetro. 



se les agradeceria mucho 
Gracias!!


----------



## Picchip (May 17, 2011)

Foto de la placa por favor?

Saludos


----------



## Chuy Rdz (May 17, 2011)

Aqui esta la imagen que le acabo de tomar espero y le entiendan, trate de hacer lo mejor 
visible y entendible ojala y le entiendan hay disculpen mi vumetro no esta bien hecho jeje es la primera vez que hago uno 

Gracias a todos y a ti Picchip por ayudarme se te agradece!!






aqui les dejo la imagen para que la puedan ver mas grande acercandole el zoom

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/859/dsc0004copy.png/


espero y me puedan ayudar se les agradece mucho


----------



## Chico3001 (May 18, 2011)

Probaste el LM3914 en un protoboard? no estara quemado?


----------



## Chuy Rdz (May 18, 2011)

Muchas Gracias ya  lo pude solucionar , bueno mas bien tuve que hacer otro para saber si era el LM3914 y si era cierto Chico3001, estaba quemado el integrado 
estos circuitos hay que hacerlos tranquilamente y con paciencia.

Muchas Gracias!
Se les agradece


----------



## Ericktronik (May 19, 2011)

te aconsejo que uses el 15 o el 16

estos tienen mayor velocidad de actualizacion


----------



## Chuy Rdz (May 21, 2011)

Ok Muchas Gracias Ericktronik por el consejo porque voy hacer otro y para comprarme ese.

tengo una pregunta e leido que por poner un capasitor de mayor microfaradios como de 10uf a 63v me reduce la luminosidad y es mas sensible en los leds eso es cierto? si es asi donde pongo el lado negativo y el positivo del capasitor se algo que que va el negativo en tierra (en el 4) y positivo en corriente (en el 3) si es asi? o como va? ya lo tengo funcionando solo que quiero que me de menos luminosidad. 

este es que vumetro que hise pero con LM3915


----------



## MrCarlos (May 22, 2011)

Hola chuy Rdz

Para variar la luminosidad de los LED's cambia la resistencia de 1K por un potenciometro del mismo valor.

Creo que no analizaste las hojas de datos del LM3914.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## Chuy Rdz (May 22, 2011)

Hola muchas gracias por tu respuesta Mrcarlos, es la primera vez que hago un vumetro y no se Mucho, pero ya voy aprendiendo, ya tengo un potenciometro de 100k conectado pero para variar toda la barra a menos o mas y no la luminosidad, y como conectaria el potenciometro? ya se que lado es entrada, salida y tierra en el potenciometro solo dime donde van conectados. 

Muchas Gracias MrCarlos. 
Se te agradece


----------



## Ericktronik (May 22, 2011)

para variar la luminosidad del vumetro
coloca un potenciometro de 1k entre los anodos y el terminal positivo de voltaje


----------



## Chuy Rdz (May 22, 2011)

y la terminal de salida del potenciometro que es la del medio no se conecta? y la terminal de tierra del potenciometro lo mando a tierra?

Muchas Gracias Erick!!


----------



## MrCarlos (May 22, 2011)

Hola Chuy Rdz

Se ve en tu imajen un potenciómetro de 100K conectado a las terminales 6 y 7 del IC...Cierto ?
De esa misma forma conecta otro de 1K de la terminal 7 a tierra quitando la resistencia de 1K.....Facil, No ?

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## Ericktronik (May 22, 2011)

Chuy Rdz dijo:


> y la terminal de salida del potenciometro que es la del medio no se conecta? y la terminal de tierra del potenciometro lo mando a tierra?
> 
> Muchas Gracias Erick!!



Mira
para controlar la cantidad de luz que quieres en los leds solo coloca un potenciometro entre el terminal positivo y los anodos

no conectes ninguna terminal del potenciometro a tierra, ya que los leds estan conectados a las salidas, podrias encontrar una corriente parasita entrando por estas salidas(puedes dañal el integrado).

en el potenciometro puentea dos terminales y conectalas a los anodos, y la otra terminal va a V+


----------



## Chuy Rdz (May 22, 2011)

Muchas Gracias por sus prontas respuestas, ya entendi.

Se les agradece mucho Ericktronik y MrCarlos.


----------



## MrCarlos (May 22, 2011)

Hola Ericktronik

Si Chuy Rdz hace lo que le estás mencionando lo que obtiene es que mientras más LED’s enciendan estos irán bajando de luminosidad puesto que cada vez habrá más LED’s conectados al mismo potenciómetro y la corriente de este se irá distribuyendo en entre más y mas LED’s. (Hasta 10 claro).

Fíjate en las hojas de datos del LM3914, en ellas se puede encontrar el cómo ajustar la luminosidad de los LED’s.
Por lo Tanto si este IC ya tiene un modo de ajuste interno, para qué hacerlo de otro modo que no es el correcto.


----------



## itzcena54 (May 29, 2011)

Hola, amigo Chuy yo ahora tambien estoy haciendo vumetro con LM3915... basta con un potenciometro de 20 a 50k, pata 1 respecto a tierra, pata 2 o centro al anodo del diodo y la pata 3 va a la entrada de audio. y para ayudarte en la alimentacion puedes ponerle un condensador 47uF 25v, ojala te haya servido de algo, bueno podemos compartir ideas ya que mismo acabo de hacer mi amplificador y le plante este VU.


----------



## Asprillo (Jul 25, 2011)

*Necesito un poco de ayuda*, arme un vumetro con un LM3914 pero en el modo punto el primer led siempre esta prendido pero muy tenue.
Un amigo me dio esta ayuda pero no lo supe arreglar… 
( Fijate si no esta muy alta la ganancia del vumetro y te esta tomando algun ruido por eso queda prendido el primer led...) 
Si alguien me da una mano se lo agradezco!


----------



## MrCarlos (Jul 25, 2011)

Hola Asprillo

Sin Ver el diagrama es muy difícil “Adivinar” cual sería la causa de la falla.
Adjunta el diagrama de tu circuito tal y como lo tienes ahora. Preferentemente en el formato de archivo que genera tu simulados.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Jul 25, 2011)

Asprillo dijo:


> *Necesito un poco de ayuda*, arme un vumetro con un LM3914 pero en el modo punto el primer led siempre esta prendido pero muy tenue.
> Un amigo me dio esta ayuda pero no lo supe arreglar…
> ( Fijate si no esta muy alta la ganancia del vumetro y te esta tomando algun ruido por eso queda prendido el primer led...)
> Si alguien me da una mano se lo agradezco!



Amigo una forma practica de ver donde esta el problema es:
  Coloca una pequeña tension en la entrada respecto de masa, la tension debe ser continua, comienza desde 0V. y luego al incrementar el valor deberas notar los cambios en el VU.


----------



## Asprillo (Jul 27, 2011)

MrCarlos - Gudino Roberto.
Le mando el circuito que arme ( use un LM3914 y lo tengo armado en el protoboard ). No reforme nada y anda perfecto menos el primer led que se mantiene prendido muy tenue en el modo punto... Gracias por intentar darme una mano!!!


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Jul 27, 2011)

Asprillo dijo:


> MrCarlos - Gudino Roberto.
> Le mando el circuito que arme ( use un LM3914 y lo tengo armado en el protoboard ). No reforme nada y anda perfecto menos el primer led que se mantiene prendido muy tenue en el modo punto... Gracias por intentar darme una mano!!!
> Ver el archivo adjunto 57352







Asprillo dijo:


> MrCarlos - Gudino Roberto.
> Le mando el circuito que arme ( use un LM3914 y lo tengo armado en el protoboard ). No reforme nada y anda perfecto menos el primer led que se mantiene prendido muy tenue en el modo punto... Gracias por intentar darme una mano!!!
> Ver el archivo adjunto 57352



Hola, Pibe!!!! lo q*UE* tienes q*UE* hacer es modificar ligeramente los valores de R4 y R5 del LM3914, estas generan el fondo de escala del vu-metro y/o el valor de cambio!!!! comenta gracias SAlu*DOS*


----------



## Asprillo (Jul 28, 2011)

Gracias dale voy a probar con otras y te cuento...


----------



## FranCasas (Dic 25, 2015)

Hola, he armado un vumetro con el lm3914n-1, y me funciona bien pero si en la entrada de voltaje conecto directamente la salida de mi móvil o de mi pc funciona bien pero parapadean los led mucho y no brillan a tope, asi que en la entrada he puesto como he visto en otros esquemas un diodo 1n4148, un condensador de .47 y una r de 100k, con esto me hace lo que quiero, que los led que se enciendan se queden fijos y brillando a tope. 
El problema esta que solo se encienden unos pocos, quiero decir que con el volumen del movil a tope que antes de poner ese rectificador de media onda funcionaba toda la barra de 30 leds hasta arriba(aunque parpadeaban) ahora solo funcionan las dos o tres primeras filas de led, sin llegar a la décima ni de lejos(tengo 10 filas de 3 leds cada una, para no sobrecargar el lm3914 les he puesto a cada fila un 2n2907a, cuya base es alimentada mediante una r de 1k por el lm3914). 
En parte se que es por el diodo, que tiene una caída de voltaje que puede ser demasiada, pero ahora mismo solo dispongo de este.


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 25, 2015)

FranCasas dijo:


> Hola, he armado un vumetro con el lm3914n-1, y me funciona bien pero si en la entrada de voltaje conecto directamente la salida de mi móvil o de mi pc funciona bien pero parapadean los led mucho y no brillan a tope, asi que en la entrada he puesto como he visto en otros esquemas un diodo 1n4148, un condensador de .47 y una r de 100k, con esto me hace lo que quiero, que los led que se enciendan se queden fijos y brillando a tope.
> El problema esta que solo se encienden unos pocos, quiero decir que con el volumen del movil a tope que antes de poner ese rectificador de media onda funcionaba toda la barra de 30 leds hasta arriba(aunque parpadeaban) ahora solo funcionan las dos o tres primeras filas de led, sin llegar a la décima ni de lejos(tengo 10 filas de 3 leds cada una, para no sobrecargar el lm3914 les he puesto a cada fila un 2n2907a, cuya base es alimentada mediante una r de 1k por el lm3914).
> En parte se que es por el diodo, que tiene una caída de voltaje que puede ser demasiada, pero ahora mismo solo dispongo de este.



Esto ya se ha comentado en varias oportunidades, debes armar un "Doblador de tensión" para la señal de audio.
Busca en el Foro como hacerlo.


----------



## crimson (Dic 25, 2015)

O elevar con un pre:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/preamplificador-muuuy-sencillo-96440/
los teléfonos vienen cada vez con menos salida...
Saludos C


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Dic 25, 2015)

O ajustar la referencia del LM para que encienda con una tension mas baja


----------



## FranCasas (Dic 26, 2015)

como puedo ajustarla?
PD: gracias crimson, si no consigo ajustar la tension montare ese preamp


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 26, 2015)

FranCasas dijo:


> como puedo ajustarla?
> PD: gracias crimson, si no consigo ajustar la tension montare ese preamp



Lo dice en al datasheet del LM.


----------

